# Any reviews on the 2015 Felt F1?



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

This frameset seems like a steal at just over $1600. Not sure anything else really competes with that price wise. Can't find many reviews on it. Anyone have one and can talk about it? Especially after owning and riding for some time.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I can not comment on that frame but I can say that my 2014 F2 frame is fabulous. I just feel so right when I ride the bike. Smooth, handles amazing, just wants to go. Far more bike than I will ever need but more fun than I deserve. I imagine the F1 is just a little bit better.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Replaced my Madone 7 with one and it rides as good if not a tad better. Traditional brakes are a huge plus. Weight wise it's pretty darn close. All the Madone advanced shaping, integration, etc and higher end carbon at 4k for a frameset it made me wish I got the felt sooner when it was offered.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks guys. From what I have heard, the stiffness is there for the F1. What about the comfort and road vibration dampening. I know wheels, tires and pressure play a large part of that. But what about the frame? 

Ej, do you have some pics of your bike?


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Sure do


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Ahillock said:


> This frameset seems like a steal at just over $1600. Not sure anything else really competes with that price wise. Can't find many reviews on it. Anyone have one and can talk about it? Especially after owning and riding for some time.


Sadly there aren't a lot (any?) of reviews out there on the F1 frame kit. As you say, it's a fantastic deal for $1600! The best comparison would be reviews on the 2015 F2.

Our continental teams (Hincapie, Twenty16, etc) are using the F1, over the better, more expensive, F FRD with A LOT of success! 

It is also essentially the same frame that Marcel Kittle rode to 4 stage wins in the Tour de France, so the pedigree is very strong. 

Unfortunately the MY15 are completely sold out via Felt, although you may still be able to find one at your LBS. Next ETA to Felt is mid October


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I bought a 56 FC in 2013 and still ride and race it. I also have a 54 AR 2014 which I also ride and race. They are set up identically as far as saddle height, setback and reach. Also they have the same components including saddle, wheels/tires. 

Both frames are eerily similar in feel to me even though the FC back end is a touch tighter. I've really put some huge miles into both bikes but have abused the FC (approx 10K miles in 2013 and two crashes and 12K miles and 40 races in 2014) and it's still performing like day one. I picked up the AR early this year as a closeout from 2014. When I first started riding it I thought the FC was a touch more comfortable but, now that I've been on it a while I really can't feel much difference over the course of a ride compared to the AR. 

If I could give any advise I'd say you really can't lose on either frame and the F series is as nice a frame as any I've owned (Scott CR1, Addict and Colnagos). But don't rely on any one opinion here. If you are going to buy a frame bring your bike in and see if the dealer would be willing to let you put your tires and saddle on their bike and get the fit dialed for a reasonable comparison. I don't see how anyone could be disappointed with the F. Good luck!


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Ahillock said:


> This frameset seems like a steal at just over $1600. Not sure anything else really competes with that price wise. Can't find many reviews on it. Anyone have one and can talk about it? Especially after owning and riding for some time.


I have a .pdf copy of the review Velo Magazine did of the F1 Kittel road. PM me your email address, I'm happy to send it to you


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

wpcouch said:


> Unfortunately the MY15 are completely sold out via Felt, although you may still be able to find one at your LBS. Next ETA to Felt is mid October


Mid-October for MY16 frames? Any word yet on changes for '16 F1 frameset?


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, mid-Oct for "2016" frames. 

No major changes to the F1 frame, although the fork was upgraded to UHC Ultimate + TeXtreme


----------

